# Pinto beans!!!



## texasbeerescue (Jun 14, 2016)

Any tips on planting pinto beans bought from the grocery store??when, where and how?? This should be interesting and exciting


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

texasbeerescue said:


> Any tips on planting pinto beans bought from the grocery store??when, where and how?? This should be interesting and exciting


Stick them in the dirt in the spring or early summer and water. That's all we did.


----------



## texasbeerescue (Jun 14, 2016)

Did you get a lot of beans? Is it too late in the summer to plant now?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

texasbeerescue said:


> Did you get a lot of beans? Is it too late in the summer to plant now?


We had 8 or so plants the first year and got about 3/4 of a gallon of dried beans. Saved a handful for planting the next year and canned the rest. Planting time depends on where you are. Being in the desert we have a very long growing season. Well, as long as we have a good wind block and water. We can grow from April till about Nov. The general "rule" for our area is tax day to halloween.


----------



## texasbeerescue (Jun 14, 2016)

AWSOME. I live north of Houston I'll give it a shot


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Never did the Pinto beans from the grocery store, 
But Ive done the Great Northern White beans for many years.

Plant in rows, in the Spring , picked them just before drying out, washed them , froze them, then cooked them as we wanted them. OMG they're good.

Leave some in garden to dry out, pick them, shell them, and vacuum seal for cooking later.

Works great, 
Cant see why the Pinto bean wouldn't work as well.

The white beans only bare once, one harvest and they're done, so plant a lot.



Jim


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

When I found out about all the canning my 80 year old cousins do, including 120 quarts of green beans each year, I decided I should step up my game. I have planted as many beans as I could this year. Yes, these are green beans and not pintos, but the package said 50 days from planting to harvest. I have staggered my planting and my garden was hit with hail, but they are looking good. I have yet to pick any. We had a very cool May, and beans like heat, so I was not able to plant until June. I planted some of my beans 2 weeks ago.

http://www.heirloom-organics.com/guide/va/1/guidetogrowingpinto.html



> Seeds
> 8 - 10 days, 70F to 80F
> well-drained, slightly acidic
> Full Sun
> ...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have some of the purple and white ones someone gave me way, way back when. Forget the actual name. I also grew string beans, kidney and something called a Vermont baked bean, again, don't know the name, they are red/brown spotted small white.

I'm a big fan of pole beans, anything pole variety actually. Easier for me to plant and harvest over a long season. Most bush varieties is what you'll find in the stores. Mature all at once so they make commercial harvesting viable. Not that there is anything wrong with that!!! Just be prepared if you plant a lot, like a whole pound of seeds.

I also stagger plantings but damned if they don't all mature at the same time anyway most years!!! Keep them all picked and you can get several harvests. It would be a lot of work with a large patch. With my 3 - 10' rows of string beans, I had more than I cared to eat fresh and 4 or 5 cases of half pints canned. I do plant double rows also.

For dried beans, as Phideaux stated, pick them just before they get brown and you can get a smaller harvest again most years, depending on the weather. You can also leave them until they are really dry, right on the vines but you may lose some to the competition.

best of luck and keep us posted on how they do!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We harvest the pods as they start to dry. If you wait to long they will split open and "spill the beans" which will sprout and grow. We do the same for kidney beans.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Dad planted them in may in South Carolina.
If you plant them tomorrow then they will make in 90 days or so.
So if you have frost before Oct.15 then you will not make beans.
I like southern peas, but beans could break up the same old meal.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

texasbeerescue said:


> AWSOME. I live north of Houston I'll give it a shot


 I think like us you can plant a crop in August for fall crop. I plan to get mine planted in a couple days down here too.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Meerkat, is that you?*

We haven't heard anything from you in such a long time. I have been wondering how you are? I know you have had some struggles. It is good to see you on here!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> We haven't heard anything from you in such a long time. I have been wondering how you are? I know you have had some struggles. It is good to see you on here!


 Thank you ,its good be be back. artydance:


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

We got black beans & green beans planted this year. Last year we did those and pintos and i put up over 50lbs of pinto. We are fixing to plant our 2nd planting of beans and corn and we are in NW Tn. If your in tx you should have plenty of time to get another planting in and harvest them before the frost kills anything.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

smaj100 said:


> We got black beans & green beans planted this year. Last year we did those and pintos and i put up over 50lbs of pinto. We are fixing to plant our 2nd planting of beans and corn and we are in NW Tn. If your in tx you should have plenty of time to get another planting in and harvest them before the frost kills anything.


 Thats fantastic. 50lb.s


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Thats fantastic. 50lb.s


yeah we planted a lot of beans lol. Smells bad at our place. :rofl: We normally plant 50ft rows and we had 3+ rows last year of each type. Plus the beans put nitrogen back into the soil so we rotate where we plant each year.


----------

